# Ouch!!!



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Absolutely gigantic egg I just collected.









Gigantic V Normal egg!! 
(Someone has sore bits)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That term bits always makes me laugh. Sore bits indeed!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Lucky you .


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Great respect for that poor hen.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so glad I'm not a chicken.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

WOW! Ouch for sure!


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

This was the weight, we should have a biggest egg competition.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Yesterday we had no eggs, but this morning there was an absolute WHOPPER in the nest box. I feel rather sorry for the chook that laid it. So massive we couldn't shut the egg carton.


----------

